# Birnbeck pier weston super super mare



## jjandellis (May 27, 2012)

hello peeps ...long time since I last posted but I have been busy,anyway here is a beautiful example of seaside history ,I`m sure some of the older members may have seen the photos of this pier as it has been covered before but it is well worth a re-visit....you have to plan a visit here and if you dont like seaweed then cross it off your list...the metal work is very dominating and the wood warped and twisted almost like a funhouse attraction that would of one adorned the pier itself ...

Birnbeck Pier, built 1863 and a favourite day out for generations of Bristolians - The signs advertise a switchback and there were other fairground rides a theatre, and cinema among many other attractions.
For many poor Victorian people a day out at the seaside was just a dream and to stay for a week was just wishful thinking. However the Pier is continuing to deteriorate and fears have been raised over its neglected state.
The Grade II* listed structure has now been closed to the public for 17 years.
Hopes were raised for its future when Urban Splash South West bought the pier from owner Peter Lay in 2006 with high aspirations for a major regeneration scheme.
However, last year Urban Splash said it was not in a position to redevelop the pier due to the recession.







































































thanks for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 27, 2012)

Ah it's nice to see this place again! I was there not so long back, was a good few hours out 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## dangerous dave (May 27, 2012)

go very carefull with the tides here get it wrong and you will die that place has taken lives before


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 28, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> go very carefull with the tides here get it wrong and you will die that place has taken lives before



Yes the tide comes in very quick! I didn't know that there have been deaths linked to the pier though, I didn't come up with anything whilst doing research, not surprising though.


----------



## krela (May 28, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> go very carefull with the tides here get it wrong and you will die that place has taken lives before



I'd like to know what evidence you have for this... tis worth being careful otherwise you'll be stuck for more hours than you intended. Hard to see how 'you will die' unless you do something stupid though.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2012)

Often wondered if this was ever going to be sorted? great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 28, 2012)

krela said:


> I'd like to know what evidence you have for this... tis worth being careful otherwise you'll be stuck for more hours than you intended. Hard to see how 'you will die' unless you do something stupid though.



Maybe it's because you will die of boredom


----------



## jjandellis (May 28, 2012)

we went out as tide went out and we would of had a good couple hours before we were in trouble, but we looked at tide times so we limited our time over there, you could get stuck if you were silly but i think the only thing to suffer would be pride ...the whole pier is never totally submerged. but having said that different times of year and different conditions could make thing more dangerous but then any explores can be dangerous if you dont respect and acknowledge the potential risks ........... but we take them because we love what we do ..... .x.


----------



## dangerous dave (May 28, 2012)

krela said:


> I'd like to know what evidence you have for this... tis worth being careful otherwise you'll be stuck for more hours than you intended. Hard to see how 'you will die' unless you do something stupid though.



been fishing and sailing the channel for years so plenty of knowledge of tides in that area, get it wrong end up in the sea on a big tide and if your lucky they may find your body there has been plenty of deaths of anglers in that area and some the body's never got found.


----------



## skeleton key (May 28, 2012)

Great stuff and good to see you posting.
Hope the new business venture is going well for you guys.

SK


----------



## jjandellis (May 28, 2012)

good skelly thanks ..... nice to know i can never get in trouble with the boss if i get caught urbexing


----------



## skeleton key (May 28, 2012)

lOL isnt that the truth ,so no excuses now


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 28, 2012)

Brillant Pictures And Loving The Gates Shots Thank You jjandellis


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 28, 2012)

krela said:


> I'd like to know what evidence you have for this... tis worth being careful otherwise you'll be stuck for more hours than you intended. Hard to see how 'you will die' unless you do something stupid though.



When we got 'rescued' by the coast guard (let out of a locked pier gate) after getting marooned on the pier when the tide came in earlier than the tidal times on the local information website, The coast guard said that the pebble walk you take to get onto the pier took the life of a local angler about 4 years ago. 

He was a local man with a lot of knowledge, but the area changes so quickly it's very dangerous. We knew the times we had to be off the island and had given 3/4's of an hour to get off, but with our backs turned it had come in quite unexpected.


Got a nice sun tan waiting to be let out though, every cloud and that


----------



## nelly (May 28, 2012)

Nice stuff, bout time you got some shit up on here!!! Thought you'd emigrated!!!


----------



## Potter (May 29, 2012)

I'd love to find an abandoned pier with an old arcade.


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 3, 2012)

now that i like, something about derelict stuff by the sea, not sure i would want to go past the fence in picture 8 ! nice work


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 3, 2012)

Good work that man


----------



## tumbles (Jun 4, 2012)

The tide it dangerous but then isn't most tides. I agree, it pays to be safe. Catch it in the spring tides and it's quite deep..


----------

